# Una duda sobre el consumo en Amperios.



## mams69 (Feb 29, 2008)

Buenas, tengo una duda sobre el consumo, cuando nos cobran los KW que hemos gastado en una casa (por ejemplo). Nosotros tenemos una bombilla de 100W encendia 1/2 hora. Cuantos vatios nos cobrarian?.
Vengo a preguntar que los vatios que consume algun aparato electrico en que unidad de tiempo se mide?. Gracias.


----------



## JV (Feb 29, 2008)

Lo que cobran es kilowatt hora, o sea que para gastas 1KWh tienes que tener un elemento que consuma 1000W encendido durante una hora.

Una lampara de 100W durante media hora sera 0.05KWh

Saludos..


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Mar 2, 2008)

hola, eso de calcular el consumo en el hogar, no es tan dificil, revisa el consumo de potencia de cada electrodomestico, y cuanto permanece ecendido al dia, multiplicalo y eso te dara los w/h, luego sumalos todos(tv, nevera, lamparas, plancha, etc.) y multiplicalos por el valor del KW/H, y listo. sobra decir:
 8) 
1KW= 100W

I=V/R

P=V*I


----------



## JV (Mar 2, 2008)

german orlando niño uribe dijo:
			
		

> 1KW= 100W



Te comiste un cero german.

1KW = 1000W


Saludos..


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Mar 2, 2008)

hola, sip que pena tan grande, este teclado falla a veces, cosa que pasan
 ops:  ops:


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Si las empresas de energía electrica cometieran ese error en un simple cero, las perdidas cerían infinitas! jejejeje


----------

